# Hotel deposits ??



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I am looking at this hotel:



https://www.priceline.com/hotel-deals/h69820505/PH/Metro-Manila/Manila/The-Mini-Suites-Eton-Tower-Makati.html



https://www.theminisuites.com/rooms
*(02) 8868-6868 
[email protected]*


And it says:
"A cash security deposit of PHP 1000 per room per night is required upon check-in for charges or damages during the stay and will be refunded upon departure. "

When it says "cash" does it really mean cash, and not VISA ?
And if I stay 3 days that is a PHP 3000 deposit, and if I stay 7 days it is a PHP 7000 deposit ?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't you think you should be asking the hotel for clarification? Every hotel can have different policies.

I have never paid a security deposit per day but who knows. I'm going to a resort in Mactan next week and they require a p2000 deposit. Most major hotels take visa for deposits, and there is a way to do it without the amount actually going to the card.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Yes, I emailed the hotel.
Perhaps I will get an answer tomorrow.

I thought people here would know what is normal for these deposits.

I need to figure out how much local currency I will need.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

In staying in various hotels in the Philippines over the last 25 years I have only been asked once for a deposit about 2 years ago and it came as a shock. First time I'd ever encountered it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

For hotels use Hotels.com or Agoda.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We never used hotels we would stay with the family.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A half decent hotel will want your visa/amex swipe for a security deposit and you will wait at reception on check out for the maid to check your room for damage and bar usage with your stay, only my experience over the last 10 plus years with different hotels.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I have stayed on numerous hotels and always use credit card. They typically put a hold on your card for an amount to cover charges you might make. If you didn't prepay whole amount they can put hold for the rest of cost. A hold is not an actual charge but once you check out they remove hold and submit final charge. I have had some hotels submit charges every day or so for longer stays since I didn't prepay. 
The lower end hotels tend to check your room before you leave, the higher end ones don't bother but since they have your card info can always adjust the amount if you caused damage or stole a towel. 
I use Agoda or Expedia for booking. 
I don't think I have even been asked for cash since a credit card is easier for them to bill if you skip or damage, thus the hold on card.


----------



## Kalbo832 (7 mo ago)

I usually just hand them 1000 pesos, when you check out they give your 1000 pesos back. Hang onto your receipt just in case, never had an issue.


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

amcan13 said:


> I have stayed on numerous hotels and always use credit card. They typically put a hold on your card for an amount to cover charges you might make. If you didn't prepay whole amount they can put hold for the rest of cost. A hold is not an actual charge but once you check out they remove hold and submit final charge. I have had some hotels submit charges every day or so for longer stays since I didn't prepay.
> The lower end hotels tend to check your room before you leave, the higher end ones don't bother but since they have your card info can always adjust the amount if you caused damage or stole a towel.
> I use Agoda or Expedia for booking.
> I don't think I have even been asked for cash since a credit card is easier for them to bill if you skip or damage, thus the hold on card.


I hand my card over, they load some money from it for incidentals (Or put a hold as you explained). Blam, I'm done. Checkout, they slide the bill under the door, I leave the key at checkout (3 sec) and ask for a taxi or grab at the front door. Easy.


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

Also do all my booking through the hotel instead of some booking.com place with an indian call center.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Dten Cfive said:


> Also do all my booking through the hotel instead of some booking.com place with an indian call center.


All done online, no need to talk to anyone. And usually cheaper than dealing direct with the hotel.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Well, the hotel never returned my email.
I assume the deposit is not per day, but per stay (perhaps a translation problem).
But I also will assume cash is needed.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As Gary D mentioned, all done online and pay in advance with credit card. ie Agoda, booking.com etc.

This will give you the best price. For 9 odd years I/we stay at Midas hotel in Pasay, not too far from the airport and close to the mall of Asia. Online booking is 4 to 5K per night depending on the room type, a couple of times we wanted to extend our stay another night and the hotel wanted 7.5K, went online at the reception desk and booked another night for 4.5K,,,,,, It was the receptionist that suggested I rebook online.

Even other continents I have visited I book in advance online always because you get better deals.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Well, the hotel never returned my email.
> I assume the deposit is not per day, but per stay (perhaps a translation problem).
> But I also will assume cash is needed.


Pretty much the Philippines won't return your phone call there's nobody to answer your questions that's just the way of life here, there's zero staffing for questions and they wouldn't pay for the staff anyway, I don't even bother calling it's a wasted phone call or email.

Here's a link scroll down with a map and prices, and locations, maybe they won't be near to the airport who knows so you might initially pay a hefty fee for the taxi ride but once you arrive at an affordable place to live, and start out with.

Low-priced hotels and locations map (scroll down this Google page and you'll see the map) So pick the airport and then pick the hotel and see how far it is, get ready for some serious traffic, the map will give you a timeline, if it's hours you just might have to stay at the expensive spot one night and then use public transportation to find your next hotel, you mentioned your friend, why not have her set up the hotel and meet you at the airport? She knows how to get around on public transportation and then what time will you be arriving, that could make public transportation a little harder but then again taxi's for short trips.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Pretty much the Philippines won't return your phone call there's nobody to answer your questions that's just the way of life here, there's zero staffing for questions and they wouldn't pay for the staff anyway, I don't even bother calling it's a wasted phone call or email.


 And if anyone answer, then most answer something useless... 🤣
As e g
/when we phoned and asked if an option is available, then they DONT answer that, just answer - Go to the office!!! So now we have to go 2 x 200 kilometers to perhaps get answer it isnt so such long travel WASTED 🤑
/when we phoned support and told the online registration dont function including telling why, all of them answered - Use the online registration !!! 🤣

An EXCEPTION though are real estate agents. Most of them answer (rather) fast


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

If i hit a wall with a hotel I just stop and pick another. It is not worth there effort to push it. 
When I wanted a place in boracay I got a relative to go check it out and tell me the best place. The locals know the good places. There is always a friend or relative of someone where you need to go. Once you find the place book online. 
Watch out for deals too good to be true. I have stay in a few places that had great pictures but there place was run down and water didn't even work. If you are meeting a girl she might know a good place. I pick places with a good breakfast, that is very common to be included with price. 
When you check in they give you a single thin towel, you are not in a good place.


----------

